# بعض الاسئلة عن مشروع تبريد



## Hell_GrOuP (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عايز اعمل مشروع تبريد بسيط 

المكونات المطلوبة .. عبارة عن مكونات ثلاجة

مثل المبخر الموجود فى الفريزر وهو شكل ردياتير السيارة به زعانف .. ومقاسة تقريبا 30 سم × 30 سم ..

ضاغط ثلاجة

كوندنسر صغير به مروحة مثل الموجود فى الصورة ..







فلتر

انبوبة شعرية او صمام تمدد .. هل لو استخدمنا انبوبة شعرية .. فكيف يتم قياسها .. هل قياسها يعتمد على قدرة الضاغط ؟؟

انابيب نحاس ..

المطلوب هو معرفة اماكن توفر هذه المكونات وخاصة الكوندنسر الموجود فى الصورة .

كيف احصل على اعلى درجة تبريد ممكنة ... هل عن طريق قدرة الضاغط ام قياسات المواسير النحاس ..


هل يوجد انابيب فريون صغيرة حجمها كحجم الاسبراى او زجاجة الفليت لأنى رأيتها من قبل .. واين تتوفر .. وكذلك رأيت ادوات لحام استيلين فى نفس الحجم 

رأيت فى عمليت الشحن جهاز به شاشة ديجيتال تقريبا مهمتة قياس الامبير .... فما هو الامبير وهل هذا الجهاز لابد ان يكون موجود اثناء عملية الشحن ؟ وكيف يعمل ..

قرأت ان يوجد زيت للضاغط .. اين يتم وضع هذا الزيت وما هى الكمية المناسبة ؟؟


أخيرا متوسط اسعار هذه القطع فى مصر


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (25 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء الرد يا اخوان


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (27 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء المساعدة


----------



## waleed almasry (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز انتي بتتكلم علي خط انتاج وتصميم ودة صعب شرحة بالكتابة لانة لازم له اوراق ولاكني استطيع ان اقل لك ان جميع مكونات الثلاجة موجودة في شارع نجيب الريحاني عند محلات قطع الغيار وهناك عند شراءك القطع تستطيع معرفة كل المعلومات التي تحتاجه لذلك نصيحة ان تبدء بشراء المكثف والضاغط


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (28 أغسطس 2010)

waleed almasry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز انتي بتتكلم علي خط انتاج وتصميم ودة صعب شرحة بالكتابة لانة لازم له اوراق ولاكني استطيع ان اقل لك ان جميع مكونات الثلاجة موجودة في شارع نجيب الريحاني عند محلات قطع الغيار وهناك عند شراءك القطع تستطيع معرفة كل المعلومات التي تحتاجه لذلك نصيحة ان تبدء بشراء المكثف والضاغط




سؤال اخى الكريم .. هل لو انا خدت مكونات ثلاجة قديمة لكن قمت بتغيير المبخر فقط .. هل انا بحاجة لأعادة ثياس الانبوبة الشعرية أو اى قياسات اخرى ؟


----------



## waleed almasry (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لو حبيت تغير المبخر فقط انت ليس بحاجة لتغير الانبوب الشعرية لانها يتم اختيارها حسب سعة الضاغط وتستطيع تبديل المبخر بحجم اكبر 15% من الحجم القديم بدون مشاكل


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (28 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم ... المبخر الذى اريد استخدامة مقاسة حوالى 30 سم × 30 سم مثل الموجود فى ثلاجة كريازى 16 قدم ... وعايز درجة الحرارة توصل مش اقل من سالب 40


ما هو المطلوب ؟؟
وياريت حضرتك تقولى على اسعار المكونات بالتقريب ..

وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## waleed almasry (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز بالنسبة لنظام التبريد السريع التي يصل درجة حرارة (-40) لة مواصفات خاصة جدا غير نظام الثلاجات المنزلية خالص اقصي درجة حرارة يمكن وصول درجة الحرارة لة للثلاجة المنزلية هي (-15) وعلي ما اعتقد ان غاز فريون جميع الثلاجات الجديدة 134 

بالنسبة للضاغط والمكثف علي ما كان يعمل قبل ذلك (علي ثلاجة كم قدم ) يتوجب عليك مراجعة الكتلوج الخاص بالثلاجة للتاكد من صلحيتة من عدمة 

بالنسبة للاسعار لا استطيع ان افتي لك لاني بعيد عن مصر من زمن طويل ولاكن مثل ما قلت لك تستطيع الذهاب الي شارع نجيب الريحاني بوسط البلد لتعرف جميع الاسعار عن قرب 

واخيرا ارجو منك توضيح اسباب المشروع


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (29 أغسطس 2010)

waleed almasry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز بالنسبة لنظام التبريد السريع التي يصل درجة حرارة (-40) لة مواصفات خاصة جدا غير نظام الثلاجات المنزلية خالص اقصي درجة حرارة يمكن وصول درجة الحرارة لة للثلاجة المنزلية هي (-15) وعلي ما اعتقد ان غاز فريون جميع الثلاجات الجديدة 134
> 
> بالنسبة للضاغط والمكثف علي ما كان يعمل قبل ذلك (علي ثلاجة كم قدم ) يتوجب عليك مراجعة الكتلوج الخاص بالثلاجة للتاكد من صلحيتة من عدمة
> ...



اسباب المشروع ..


أن من اسبوعين الثلاجة بتاعت اختى باظت واما طلعت افكها لقيت ان التايمر والترموستات قطعة واحدة فقط .. المهم فكيت القطعة دى وراجعت رسمة الدائرة خلف الثلاجة للكومبريسور والسخان والمروحة ووصلتهم حسب الرسمة وشغلت الثلاجة اشتغلت تمام .. لكن هتشتغل على طول لأن لايوجد ترموستات ..

بعد التشغيل بنص ساعة فتحت باب الفريزر لقيت هواء بارد جدا و طلعت فى دماغى انى اجيب مكونات ثلاجة واعمل دايرة تبريد و احط المبخر خلف مروحة ستاند بحيث انها تبقى زى التكييف ..

المهم بحثت على النت لقيت موضوع عن تبريد البروسيسور بالفريون وكانت المكونات عبارة عن ضاغط ثلاجة وفلتر وانبوبة شعرية ومبخر مصنوع يدوى بمقاس البروسيسور بتاع الكمبيوتر و كانت درجة الحرارة سالب 50 بدون التركيب على البروسيسور ... وانا طالعة فى دماغى انى اعمل الحوار دا وعايز حد يساعدنى


----------



## waleed almasry (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا رد علي رسالتك الاخيرة مفيش ثلاجة منزلية توصلة درجة حرارتها اكثر من -15 
ثانيا : البروسيسور دا عبارة عن عن جهاز مقياس حرارة نفس اللي انت حطة في الصورة دا (ديكسيل) دا بيتحكم زي ما انت قولة في عملية ازابة الثلج وعملية الفصل والتشغيل وايضا في عملية التحكم في المروحة الداخلية للمبخر ويوجد منه انواع كثيرة جدا من الممكن ان تقوم بتشغيل 7 او10 ضواغط مثبتين علي التوازي 

عملية عمل ثلاجة ليس بالمستحيل ولاكن تحتاج لمجهود 
ابدا بتجميع الثلاجة ونصيحة من قم بعمل اما ثلاجة تبريد او ثلاجة تجميد يعني مش الاثنين مع بعض علشان الموضوع ما يصعبش عليك وخصوصا انك في البداية قم بعمل جسم الثلاجة و الباب من الواح عازل polyurethane البوليورثين وضع في اعتبارك اماكن تركيب المبخر والمكثف .
دي الخطوة الاولي بعد انتهائك من عملية تجميع الجسم نبدا في خطوة تجميع التبريد


----------



## Hell_GrOuP (29 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم ... أنا اقصد بالبروسيسور هو بروسيسور الكمبيوتر ..

يعنى الاخ الكريم اللى عمل دائرة التبريد الغرض منها تركيب مبخر صغير على بروسيسور الكمبيوتر بدلا من من مروحة البروسيسور العادية ... والتبريد كانت توصل درجة حرارتة الى -40

و مكونات الدائرة اللى عملها بسيطة وهى ضاغط ومكثف بمروحة و فلتر وانبوبة شعرية و مبخر

و انا لا اريد تصنيع ثلاجة بل أحتاج لتجميع دائرة تبريد وتركيب المبخر خلف مروحة ستاند منزلية

وهذه التجربة المقتبس منها المكونات

http://www.arabhardware.net/forum/showthread.php?t=57880

وشكرا على المتابعة


----------

